# Personalities of the Farm



## packhillboers

Goats are so full of expression. Here are some of our new babies. The bucklings are having so much fun playing 'king of the stump' at less than a week old. It would be fun to see more photos of some your animals' expressions.


----------



## Mandara Farm

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: funny!


----------



## milkmaid

SO CUUUUTE!


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL Love it! Such cute babies!!!


----------



## Jessica84

very cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE IT! :laugh:


----------



## DDFN

Too Cute! Love it!!!


----------



## pitchik

Too adorable! The second one looks like my Billy trying to climb the picnic table! Not very high, but still quite the struggle lol! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love it...  :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Love it :laugh:


----------



## NubianLover

Adorable! :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers

Here are some fun pictures from today. Ferdinand bumped his nose into the gate fence a couple of days ago. It really does hurt him. I hope it isnt broken because there isnt anything we can do for him.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

awwww poor baby! He is soo cute!

Love the tree stump pictures too. 

Give that babies nose a kiss for me :hug:


----------



## packhillboers

Here is little Dalchini trying to climb up the tree backwards. She was having fun doing this. I think this is going to be her name. Dalchini means cinnamon in Hindi and we have 'India' in our family so I tho't it would fun to name some goats in Hindi language for fun.


----------



## RPC

I love all your kids they look so nice.


----------



## packhillboers

Thanks Roger. You have some nice looking ones too. Goats are so funny with such personalities.


----------



## packhillboers

Sunshine.. ! Yeah.. The weather report showed thunderclouds with red lightening boltz zapping out of them.. But for now.. it is sunny ! Here are a few more fun photos. The kids are growing so fast.


----------



## packhillboers

Rosebud is our smallest little Boer. She isnt the best in form but she is still my favorite for her personality. The all love this tree.


----------



## packhillboers

The kids all get to go down the hill with the yearlings now. Here are some animated pictures of their first trip down the steep hill. They were a bit scared at first to go down the hill. One (Rosebud) would walk carefully and slowly while another one was running wildly all over the place bounding like a deer.


----------



## packhillboers

Here are a few more.


----------



## packhillboers

Here is the playful mamma comming down the hill. These photos make it look like she was running and fell and broke her neck but ..- No - she just was rubbing her neck on the fresh green grass when I took the picture. SO don't worry.. she didnt really fall.


----------



## packhillboers

Here is the little confident little 'deer' goat running all over the place.


----------



## BareCreekFarm

Funny! I love the captions :laugh: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: I loved all those..too funny...made my whole day...thank you.... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!!!! LOVE it!!! :ROFL:


----------



## nameless_alice

So cute! That just made my day. :wahoo:
You have nice goaties!


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers

The bucklings have now become wethers. This is day 4 after banding. Don't feel too sorry for them because the pictures show that they are doing fine and enjoying life very much. Things have already shrunk down quite a lot and the discomfort has diminished. Here are some photos of our biggest boy. We sure had a hard time making him into a wether but.. he is happy and loves to run and play. He didnt make it to 10 weeks to be wethered. All of the boys got wethered at 8-8 1/2 weeks this year.


----------



## naturalgoats

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: 
taking a break from studyiong for the chem final... this thread has cheered me up considerably


----------



## packhillboers

Thank you.. If you are studying Chem. you do need a break. They cheered me up too. So glad to see the wethers all running and playing again today.


----------



## Goat Luvr

I love the captions!!! The goats definitely look like they are having fun!


----------



## packhillboers

Little gutsy Zumba Kitty is at it again.


----------



## meluvgoats

so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha! Love it!


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: Me too.... :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers

Oh.. these goats seem to be the funniest creatures on our property that I have ever had. All the wethers have no idea that they are not bucks ... they still are so very funny at how tough they all try to be. I know that this makes Ferdinand look mean .. but he isnt.. he is just having fun.

Banding hasnt slowed these boys down much at all.


----------



## packhillboers

Little Paint Doeling. She isnt a FullBlood Boer... I think it shows in her temperament a bit because she gets so panicky over the dog in the pen with her while the others are so calm. Sometimes, I think, she just loves to try and get the dog to chase her and that gets the dog in trouble.


----------



## naturalgoats

I love that the dog's coloring is the same as the boers 
M.


----------



## packhillboers

Today the kids all got their 2nd shot. One or two of the goats seem to get loudly dramatic about the whole ordeal. Most of the others think it is just like a sharp biting bug or something of that sort and continue eating .. The dog gets all alarmed and worried. She feels so sorry for them getting their shots and watches this from the fence. Here is a picture of Shiloh checking on the little drama screamer goat and giving her a comfort kiss. It made me smile.


----------



## naturalgoats

awww...


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute....  :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers

Shiloh knows all these goats by personalities. She knows which ones test her too. She is showing her teethy smile to Ferdinand just to let him know that she is friendly but that she has teeth too.


----------



## packhillboers

These two sisters are always together. Shiloh is having fun trying to make a scene. She loves to jump up and startle these two goats after laying still. They usually react so well but they are not going to be fooled this time.


----------



## naturalgoats

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: 
This is good 
M.


----------



## packhillboers

Here are some older ones from my first comic post. They are from this past fall time when our kitten enjoyed sneaking up on the goats and startling them. She was not afraid of them.


----------



## naturalgoats

:laugh:  more please!
M.


----------



## packhillboers

Our first goats were two Nigerian Dwarf Wethers before we got into Boers. Here are some photos of our disbudded NDs first meeting with our new Boer Babies with horns. They were so surprised in seeing the sharp horns for the first time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!! love it!


----------



## milkmaid

:ROFL: SOOO cute! Can't wait for more!


----------



## packhillboers

Our very first Boer that we bought came to us at 9 months old and we later found out was pregnant when we bought her. She had one huge baby and a difficult delivery as his front legs were folded way back under his head needing assistance to help fold them outward and push head back.(Ahh.. my very first delievery) He was born with distended tendons as a result of this and I worked on his legs and had them in splints with hope that he could walk. Eventually they straightened out and this baby goat became so spoiled from all the attention. He was the only baby and all the new yearlings wanted to mother him too. Our dog claimed him as her pet. Here is a picture of Shiloh guarding Atlas our first baby and as you can see there is a lot of competition between Shiloh and the paint goat for who gets to watch the baby goat in the yard area.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! way to cute!


----------



## rjpcr

very cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Your posts make me laugh out loud!! I love them!


----------



## packhillboers

Goats are just the funniest animals we have ever owned.


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! They're hilarious! Any more?


----------



## packhillboers

I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## packhillboers

Our first little goats were these two cute Nigerian dwarf wethers. We later got into Boers. Here are some first photos of them in the holding pen until we moved them to their large pen. We had to put a clip on the gate to keep the dog from letting them loose. Yes.. she will opens gates here when she can if they are not clipped and tied.


----------



## packhillboers

This little boer was in previous photos as a yearling. She still loves Shiloh and this is still Shiloh's favorite goat. They are buddies.


----------



## ThreeHavens

What breed of dog is Shiloh?


----------



## Bambi

Little Dalchini is beyond cute! What a beautiful color. :lovey:


----------



## milkmaid

I agree!
I was showing this to my family last night and my 7-year-old brother was cracking up!


----------



## packhillboers

Woodhavenfarm said:


> What breed of dog is Shiloh?


Shiloh is a mix of two pure breeds by accident. German Short-hair Pointer/Blue Meryl Australian Shepherd. The results in have been interesting. The litter of pups were all sorts of different looks and we happened to pick the 'leader of the pack' which was a hard puppy time for me.


----------



## packhillboers

Bambi said:


> Little Dalchini is beyond cute! What a beautiful color. :lovey:


Yes, Dalchini is cute and she knows it too. Her hair is short, slick and repells the stickers.


----------



## packhillboers

Here are some of last years kids with Shiloh 2011. Some of these were on another forum but I put Speech bubbles with these.


----------



## packhillboers

And here are the rest of those


----------



## groovyoldlady

I am very tired. Preparing for a long (but presumably FUN) 4-H weekend. I read these while taking a break and I feel renewed from all the laughter. Thank you! :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid

:ROFL: They are getting better and better!


----------



## meluvgoats

They're absolutely hilarious just keep getting better and better!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL!!! I love reading this, the pics and comments are hilarious!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! way too cute! I love these!


----------



## Boergoat1234

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers

Here are some more older photos of our first goats with Shiloh. They were not sure about the pumpkins at all.


----------



## packhillboers

Rufus never did even try the pumpkin.


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL!!!! Silly critters! You know I remember the first year we had goats we had a huge garden and pumpkins, when we let them take over the garden area they wouldn't step near a pumpkin lol


----------



## packhillboers

They just were not sure of these bright colored things that smelled funny to them. Rocky didnt like the taste at all. It made him gag!


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!


----------



## packhillboers

Shiloh and Dusty(Cat) love to play hide and seek. The yellow cat is always hiding from the dog and this really sums up what was on their minds fairly close I think as Shiloh keeps getting distracted forgetting to find the cat.


----------



## packhillboers

I would ask Shiloh.. "Where's the squirrel?" and she would immediately look at the wall and bark at the squirrel on the wall. This was our son's room in his young years.. he tho't it was cool to have a tanned out squirrel on the wall.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Haha! Boys, boys XD


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!


----------



## packhillboers

Here are some of my pictures from today. Primrose loves having her photo taken and will actually pose for me. Our two best goats we have in all ways of form, health and personality, and looks are the yearling, primrose and our paint Doeling, Dalchini from this spring. Abelene, the herd queen had a tiny petite doeling this year. Yes, despite her smallness we are keeping her but just for Abelene's sake as this may be her last year to be bred and she is tired of us not keeping any of her babies each year.


----------



## packhillboers

Here is our best goat of our whole herd for her size, form, temperament and health.


----------



## packhillboers

O and I have been popping the collars off when we leave the place. Most of them are the pop off kind.


----------



## ThreeHavens

The goat of mine who loves her picture taken most is the queen of derp. She always has the funniest expression! XD


----------



## packhillboers

They are all so different in personalities.


----------



## Boergoat1234

:laugh:


----------



## packhillboers

Dalchini got into 'trouble' and this is what she gets for sticking her head in the fence just before we leave to go out of town.


----------



## Goats Rock

I just read all of the captions! Thanks for the laughs! You have 
beautiful goats, too!


----------



## audrey

Hahah! omg boers have the cutest faces ever!!!


----------



## erisfae

Adorable! Thanks for sharing. :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers

Here are some or our fun Christmas photo memories with a few of the pets.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I love your animals!


----------



## Tayet

That bird is really cute!


----------



## packhillboers

Here are some more fun ones. I hope they load in order. I uploaded all of the rest of these past photos in the order I planned but then with the new format.. it changed them so that they are last to first now. Hopefully these load first and right but this is a lot of fun.


----------



## packhillboers

Yes, now they are loading right so I will add more. We had a new little mini filly born April 1, 2013 this year. The goats all would stand a distance away in their pen and watch with smiles. She is much bigger now now and shedding off her baby coat.


----------



## packhillboers

Shiloh and our biggest goat, Primrose still have a unique bond, but Dalchini is so happy to be bigger than the dog now as she used to be so terrified of her.


----------



## nchen7

love these!!! your pictures are hilarious!


----------



## packhillboers

Here are some of the other creatures that make us smile.


----------



## packhillboers

Our little miniature horse filly, Jasper at 4 months was at that stage where she trys to groom the dog. Shiloh is trying not to be nervous as she thinks she just might bite.


----------



## MsScamp

Oh wow, those were great! :slapfloor: :applaud: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## HorsePrerace

Just beautiful should be on a post card!!


----------

